# North Slope Uintas



## dank80 (Oct 31, 2007)

Headed up on a backpacking trip last week. Had a blast. The trail paralleled this little stream for 10 miles or so and I could hardly resist taking a break to fish it, but I knew the hike alone was going to take 6 hours or so. So I'd just have to wait. 
[attachment=6:2m95ouip]resized 1.jpg[/attachment:2m95ouip]

When we finally got to our spot at about 11,000 it started to rain. It didn't let up for what seemed like forever. It was pretty frustrating to hike forever with big fish on your mind only to get up to your spot in a Uintas downpour. We waited until morning to try our luck. More rain the next day :evil:

Finally in the afternoon the clouds parted and we hiked up to our spot that was about an additional mile or so up the trail.

[attachment=5:2m95ouip]resized 2.jpg[/attachment:2m95ouip]
I forgot to get a nice picture of the lake. Sorry.

I was pretty surprised that there were quite a few people up there at 11,500 feet in elevation and 11 or so miles back.

It was very windy so the fly rod was a no go. We tossed hardware and manage to catch some pretty nice fish.
[attachment=4:2m95ouip]resize 3.jpg[/attachment:2m95ouip]
[attachment=3:2m95ouip]resized 4.jpg[/attachment:2m95ouip]
It was nice to be catching nice cutts instead of your typical cookie cutter Uinta brookies. 
[attachment=2:2m95ouip]resized 5.jpg[/attachment:2m95ouip]
This cutt was nice enough to pose and smile for the camera before he was released.
[attachment=1:2m95ouip]resized 6.jpg[/attachment:2m95ouip]

It was tough to leave this spot because the fishing was absolutely unbelievable and it's such a long way back that I knew it might be awhile until I return.

The next day the weather was better so I had a chance to use my fly rod on a high mountain stream like I'd been craving.
[attachment=0:2m95ouip]resized 7.jpg[/attachment:2m95ouip]
Caught endless amounts of these little guys along with a few little tiger planters and a few little rainbows.

After all was said and done it was definitely worth the hike. Looking forward to getting back to the Uintas sometime soon.


----------



## Rockhopper (Jun 1, 2009)

Looks like a great trip. I love the Uinta storms almost as much as I love the fishing up there. Makes for some fantastic light displays.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

LOVE that hike!! Glad the rain cleared for ya! Those cutts are awesome up there.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Magical. Way to take a mean hike.

High country cutts are a treasure. Nice job.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The Smith's Fork is one of the most heavily used drainages on the North Slope.

You are not in real wilderness until you encounter farm animals.


----------



## teamroper (Apr 20, 2008)

nice report is that red castle? :wink:


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Great report and nice pictures. When you say hardware what were you using?


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

teamroper said:


> nice report is that red castle? :wink:


+1? It sure looks like it, if it is, I've had the same experience with there being a lot of people up there. I know a cross country team who runs up there to train. Must be weird to feel like you're finally in the middle of no where and then see a bunch of high schoolers jog past you....


----------



## dank80 (Oct 31, 2007)

willfish4food said:


> Great report and nice pictures. When you say hardware what were you using?


Lures. Jake's, kastmaster, Lil Devil. Stuff like that. Jake's definitely worked the best.


----------



## dank80 (Oct 31, 2007)

dartangion said:


> teamroper said:
> 
> 
> > nice report is that red castle? :wink:
> ...


I think part of the reason there's a lot of folks up there is because the hike is relatively easy. It's long but there's not a lot of elevation gain and not a lot of ups and downs. There's only one or two parts of the trail where it gets a little steep, otherwise it's pretty gradual.


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

I am headed up there next weekend. Hoping for a great trip.


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

Looks like a great time. Can't wait for summer...


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

Very cool well done Dan!


----------

